# stolen grizz



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

a friend of mine had his grizzly stolen from his carport yesterday we live in columbus ms. it was the only one here with 31's on it he just put them on the night before didnt even get to ride it so everyone in my area please keep an eye out for it if you need to get intouch with me just mail me and i will give you some contact info thanks.....rick


----------



## Bruteality (Nov 17, 2009)

i'm in Louisiana but I will keep my eyes out here just in case it shows up, you never know


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ill keep eyes out in tuscaloosa.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

im in NC but i will keep an eye out


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll keep an eye out around Tupelo


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

So I'm driving down Hwy 84 between Laural and Waynesboro and see a big dark green wheeler on a trailer sitting at a gas station. I only caught a passing glance. It had the radiator on the rack, big outlaws and from what I could tell, very similar if not identical wheels. It was dark and I really couldn't make it out that good. I whipped around, pulled in behind it to write down the tag number of the truck to find out it was a Brute. Had my heart pumping there for a second!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lol, at least you tried. i had my 05 brute stolen a few years back and the sheriffs office still calls me and asks if i found it yet but i was kinda thinking thats what they were supposed to do


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I hate hearring stories about stuff getting stolen. I had my house broke into and they stole everything including the sheets off my bed.

Sorry to here about your buddies Quad, I'll keep an eye out for it up here! If that helps.


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> So I'm driving down Hwy 84 between Laural and Waynesboro and see a big dark green wheeler on a trailer sitting at a gas station. I only caught a passing glance. It had the radiator on the rack, big outlaws and from what I could tell, very similar if not identical wheels. It was dark and I really couldn't make it out that good. I whipped around, pulled in behind it to write down the tag number of the truck to find out it was a Brute. Had my heart pumping there for a second!


:haha:lol yea i know what you mean i did almost the same thing but i chased a guy down breaking every law on the road and probably some that hasnt been written yet ! to find out it wasnt it. thanks guys for all your eyes just keep me in mind while your out n about...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

You gotta be kidding me. Was it Curtis's bike? Ill keep a lookout for it in my area. I just made the trade with him for his 28 backs if it was.

This sucks to hear and hope he has insurance on it. he is a good guy and doesnt deserve for some low life to steal something that he paid hard earned cash for. I hope the thief gets put under the jail


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

these stories are all too common.
sad nonetheless. I hope the quad is recovered.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

this is one reason i got insurance on my bike. I can deal with it if I do something to tear it up but if someone stole it then i would be outraged to say the least.

again ill keep a lookout for it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i learned my lesson the hard way with the first brute insurance is a necessity its well worth the money in that just in case moment


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Update?


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

nothing really we thought we had found out where it was but no luck . we kinda look like a dog chasing his tail we will get wind of something and it turns up nothing but you have to look cause you never know ....thanks for asking


----------

